# 33



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

**** it, Ill say it...you know were all thinking it...over the next 20 games there are really only 2 that stand out as tough...anyone think we got a realistic shot at the record? If not,how close can we get? Id personally be happy if we can stretch the streak to 20 games...


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

No


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

I'm a bit scared about that Lakers game tomorrow. Kobe has scored only eight points in his last game and usually comes out with 30+ in the next one. Plus we haven't played well at the Staples Center, but I'm curious to see if we the Mavs can stop Kobe this time.


----------



## Jet (Jul 1, 2005)

I wouldnt get too carried away as of right now.. I would start thinking about breaking the streak when the Mavs get to 25 or 30 games. I dont think it will happen, but hey, I would be happy if it did.


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

I'm just happy with whippin the Spurs @ss 2 times in a row.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Much different league than in '71-'72, not to mention the two teams themselves.

Do you realize that Chamberlain averaged 15 and 19, and Goodrich and West combined for 52 a game? Wilt and West were All Defense first team, and of course Goodrich, West and Wilt were All Stars. Their supporting cast included fellow HOF member Elgin Baylor. That makes four on one team.

The Mavs are the deepest team the in league, but we're not at that level.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

Dragnsmke1 said:


> **** it, Ill say it...you know were all thinking it...over the next 20 games there are really only 2 that stand out as tough...anyone think we got a realistic shot at the record? If not,*how close can we get*? Id personally be happy if we can stretch the streak to 20 games...


wow some of us dont read a post thouroghly...lets use what we learned in grade school


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

Ninjatune said:


> I'm just happy with whippin the Spurs @ss 2 times in a row.


:lol:


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

I'm not too sure about even extending the streak to 14 because the Lakers can be dangerous. I think the highest we go is 16. However, I hope im wrong and we win more.


----------



## Pain5155 (May 28, 2006)

It ends @ the Staples Center, with the Lights Out.


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

its extremely hard to win 33 games in a row i dunno how the lakers did it,, but it is possible just have to think positive


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

No way. If we concerned ourselves with that we'd spend the rest of the regular season trying to recover.


----------



## CSILASVEGAS (Jan 14, 2006)

the lakers, jazz and pacers road games can be tough. the jazz game imo will be much thougher because we're playin' without odom, brown, and mihm. i think dallas has a huge advantage over l.a. despite our homecourt advantage.


----------



## da1nonly (May 8, 2006)

33 games in a row? Are you crazy? I know mavs are awesome, but something will happen. Everything has to go perfect, no injuries, no suspensions, to win even 20. I think 20 games is reasonable


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

uhh who cares? let's worry about the next two games.!!


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

t1no said:


> uhh who cares? let's worry about the next two games.!!


hmmm...us as fans can care...its the coach and players job to take it ongame at a time, we as fans have the luxury of asking questions and having conversations on what may be possible...otherwise whats the point of this forum?


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

Dragnsmke1 said:


> hmmm...us as fans can care...its the coach and players job to take it ongame at a time, we as fans have the luxury of asking questions and having conversations on what may be possible...otherwise whats the point of this forum?


goodness, you are taking my posts way too seriously, personal maybe? :lol: :lol: :lol: "otherwise whats the point of this forum?" I don't know, let's talk about the next two games?


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

croco said:


> I'm a bit scared about that Lakers game tomorrow. Kobe has scored only eight points in his last game and usually comes out with 30+ in the next one. Plus we haven't played well at the Staples Center, but I'm curious to see if we the Mavs can stop Kobe this time.


Kobe's 8pt game wasn't one of those games where he was ice cold the entire night.

He took 2 shots in the first half and had 8 assists in the first 6 minutes of playing time. We were spanking Denver and everyone else was lighting it up, so there was no reason for him to push the issue.

In regards to Dallas reaching 33...not a chance. They're a great team, but they are no where near good enough to reel off a 33-game winning streak.

Hopefully, the Lakers can end the streak at 13. :wink:


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

You shouldn't have said it. Won't happen.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Since the streak started with the Lakers, I'm hoping it ends against the Lakers.

Good luck tonight, though.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Again ending at 13 :lol:


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

looks like we gotta start over...


csnt beleive they blew an 11 point lead...


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

The Mavs never disappoint. They are still so predictable.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

The Future7 said:


> The Mavs never disappoint. They are still so predictable.


Kind of like the Spurs ?


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

one down...32 to go....


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Dragnsmke1 said:


> one down...32 to go....


That'll keep a positive attitude, at least. :biggrin:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

For the rest of Jan and Feb, I am circling these games:

1/18 Lakers
1/23 @ Orlando
1/25 @ Chicago
2/15 @ Houston
2/24 Denver

Of course, there are also 2 Miami games in the months, which I am not to terribly concerned about. There are also 2 HOME games against Houston that SHOULDN'T give Dallas too much trouble.

Assuming Dallas takes all of the above games, that'll only be 22 games.

Looking further, I see a pretty deadly b2b game:

3/11 @ L. A. Lakers
3/12 @ Golden State

Like xray said, I like your positive attitude. lol...


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> For the rest of Jan and Feb, I am circling these games:
> 
> 1/18 Lakers
> 1/23 @ Orlando
> ...


I like your optimism, but Miami will have Shaq back and remember the 2005 Playoffs ? :biggrin:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

croco said:


> I like your optimism, but Miami will have Shaq back and remember the 2005 Playoffs ? :biggrin:


Who's Shaq?

:whoknows:


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> Who's Shaq?
> 
> :whoknows:


Greg Oden's son :yay:


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

croco said:


> Greg Oden's son :yay:


Grandson.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

3 down...30 to go!!!


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

4 down.... and we are in the 20's!


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

oops...havent been keeping up

5 down


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

6 down


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

> Jan 21 @ Miami
> Jan 23 @ Orlando
> Jan 25 @ Chicago
> Jan 27 Sacramento
> ...


There's so many opportunities to stumble in this range it's not even funny. Of course, I'd love to be wrong - the fact that it would come down to a media-frenzied road trip on the east coast - that would be so sweeeeet !! :yay:


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

xray said:


> There's so many opportunities to stumble in this range it's not even funny. Of course, I'd love to be wrong - the fact that it would come down to a media-frenzied road trip on the east coast - that would be so sweeeeet !! :yay:


But you know the hype would have posters here expecting us to win 5 straight titles or something.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

thats 7...with Stack puntuating it with a slam!!!


----------

